# When is the SWM Wiring Hardware Coming?



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

Does anyone know and will anyone say when the new hardware is coming? I need to re-wire in order to use the new dish and hardware, and, for me, one wire will be lots easier than two.

I used to hear that it would be 4Q 07 -- now, impossible. So, when's it going to happen.

Thanks in advance!

Stan


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's out there in extremely limited use right now but there's no other news than that.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Stanley Kritzik said:


> .....
> 
> I used to hear that it would be 4Q 07 -- now, impossible. So, when's it going to happen.
> 
> ...


Well, there are still a few more days in 4Q 07 

Seriously, no firm dates have been announced. I'm guessing that DirecTV is waiting for testing to be completed before ordering big quantity manufacturing to begin.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

It's been confirmed that Stuart is saving his 10,000th post to give us the date.


----------



## Martinrrrr (Apr 5, 2007)

When it does become available, will it be available to the general DirecTV public? I just added an R15 in my sons room and would like to have a SWM to take advantage of the 2nd tuner.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Martinrrrr said:


> I just added an R15 in my sons room


IIRC, the R15 is not SWM compatible. You would need the forthcoming R16.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Martinrrrr said:


> When it does become available, will it be available to the general DirecTV public? I just added an R15 in my sons room and would like to have a SWM to take advantage of the 2nd tuner.


I don't believe it has been stated either way if the SWM will be a consumer purchasable item. However, you're gonna be out of luck with your R15 as it is not SWM capable. Only the D12, H20, H21, HR20 and HR21 are SWM capable.


----------



## Martinrrrr (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, I'm SOL for the R15 and the SWM. How about when I add an HR20 or HR21 in the main TV room to replace my H20. All of the connections from my dish are being used, am I still SOL since it might not be a consumer purchasable product?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I expect you will be able to purchase it thru a couple of sources at some time. Since this is a big change to how things work, DIRECTV is being careful with its initial rollout. 

Apparently, PDIsat (at PDIsat.com) can start to order parts for some people. I haven't tried calling them yet, myself.

Happy Holidays!
Tom


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Martinrrrr said:


> Ok, I'm SOL for the R15 and the SWM. How about when I add an HR20 or HR21 in the main TV room to replace my H20. All of the connections from my dish are being used, am I still SOL since it might not be a consumer purchasable product?


You can use a WB68 multiswitch to expand your four outputs from the dish to eight outputs. However that does not give you single wire capability.

Carl


----------



## unc8185 (Jun 25, 2006)

I am also waiting on the edge of my seat for the announcement. We have only one wire to each set. My attempts at fishing wire from the attic failed miserably (i.e. I put a hole in the ceiling). We happen to live in a smaller city (Tallahassee) that doesn't have HD locals. ;-( I am waiting for the SWM to arrive to avoid running 2 more cables to each televisions. I have even thought of Dish due to their single wire technology.

3 days left in the 4th quarter!


----------



## rjheard (Dec 12, 2007)

unc8185 said:


> I am also waiting on the edge of my seat for the announcement. We have only one wire to each set. My attempts at fishing wire from the attic failed miserably (i.e. I put a hole in the ceiling). We happen to live in a smaller city (Tallahassee) that doesn't have HD locals. ;-( I am waiting for the SWM to arrive to avoid running 2 more cables to each televisions. I have even thought of Dish due to their single wire technology.
> 
> 3 days left in the 4th quarter!


If the one cable you have run is not attached in the wall you could try attaching a pull cord to the original cable pulling it to the attic or basement where you have the second cable. After attaching both cables to the pull cord just pull them both down. It may not be possible in your situation but it's just an idea.


----------



## Elephanthead (Feb 3, 2007)

I bit the bullet cut a couple holes in my walls and ran 3 quad shield coaxs 2 for the dish and one for ota to 5 rooms in my house over the holiday weekend. Now I just need to find a costco with 5 HR20s!


----------



## unc8185 (Jun 25, 2006)

rjheard said:


> If the one cable you have run is not attached in the wall you could try attaching a pull cord to the original cable pulling it to the attic or basement where you have the second cable. After attaching both cables to the pull cord just pull them both down. It may not be possible in your situation but it's just an idea.


I did try that, but I was unsuccessful. I used the surround sound wire. After that and the ceiling, I decided to wait for the SWM. If the SWM release continues to be delayed, I will have either the installer or a home theater installer/electrician run the wires.

Thanks!


----------



## Skip Towne (Dec 20, 2003)

Once the SWM is available I will then only have to run one wire from the dish then hook up the individual rooms to the SWM? How many outputs does the SWM have?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i can get you guys swm8s. see my thread in the installation forum


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Skip Towne said:


> Once the SWM is available I will then only have to run one wire from the dish then hook up the individual rooms to the SWM? How many outputs does the SWM have?


You still need to run four wires from the dish to the SWM. I suppose you could install the SWM outside on or near the dish and run just one wire inside so long as all your receivers are SWM capable. Note the Power Inserter REALLY needs to be inside as it's not weather protected.


----------



## Tyhand5 (Oct 12, 2007)

I've seen it mentioned that SWM is available in some markets, or limited markets. There are individuals posting on this board who are able to buy these switches in small quantities (See Dave29's post above). Is this still tied to specific markets? If so, I've never seen anyone identify what markets SWM is being tested, demoed, or otherwise implemented in.

If Dave29 is able to order and resell these, I would guess that the beta is over. Now it should just be a matter of getting it to the masses.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Tyhand5 said:


> I've seen it mentioned that SWM is available in some markets, or limited markets. There are individuals posting on this board who are able to buy these switches in small quantities (See Dave29's post above). Is this still tied to specific markets? If so, I've never seen anyone identify what markets SWM is being tested, demoed, or otherwise implemented in.
> 
> If Dave29 is able to order and resell these, I would guess that the beta is over. Now it should just be a matter of getting it to the masses.


They're being made available in limited quantities to a few companies that service apartment and condo installations. The fact that Dave29 is able to get some should indicate that they'll become more widely available soon.


----------



## Martinrrrr (Apr 5, 2007)

When they do become available to the general DirecTV public, how much will they cost? Under $25, under $50 under $75 etc.?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Martinrrrr said:


> When they do become available to the general DirecTV public, how much will they cost? Under $25, under $50 under $75 etc.?


No prices have been announced. We're guessing it'll be about the same as a multiswitch .... $50-$100 for the SWM5.


----------



## PixelFreak (Jan 2, 2008)

Argh - I have to move, have only single cable runs in the new house, and just received an HR20-700. I absolutely do not want to add another cable run to the front room (only one I need dual tuners) and wonder if I may need to switch over to cable now. 

Hoping we get news of the SWM soon. I don't want to play the "I might leave" card - but this is something I absolutely won't budge on as the outside of the house was just done in 20 year vinyl siding that I can't puncture or modify. Still nothing?


----------



## tim81 (Jul 3, 2007)

i had heard that the swm's were frying all the receivers in all the houses, and so they were on hold until they figured out how not to make all the receivers in the house not get fried all at once if there's a power surge or a nice customer so and so who doesn't know anything about installations fries his/her whole system by doing routine troubleshooting with mr/ms csr. :lol:


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

tim81 said:


> i had heard that the swm's were frying all the receivers in all the houses, and so they were on hold until they figured out how not to make all the receivers in the house not get fried all at once if there's a power surge or a nice customer so and so who doesn't know anything about installations fries his/her whole system by doing routine troubleshooting with mr/ms csr. :lol:


And your source for this "information"? Many of us are testing SWMs with no such problems.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Martinrrrr said:


> When they do become available to the general DirecTV public, how much will they cost? Under $25, under $50 under $75 etc.?


Well if WB6x16's are $230 from an HSP, I doubt SWM's will be under $75!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

tim81 said:


> i had heard that the swm's were frying all the receivers in all the houses, and so they were on hold until they figured out how not to make all the receivers in the house not get fried all at once if there's a power surge or a nice customer so and so who doesn't know anything about installations fries his/her whole system by doing routine troubleshooting with mr/ms csr. :lol:


I have an SWM, and I'm trying hard to figure out just how this might happen. If you connect the power inserter backwards, you will damage the receiver that is connected to it. I suppose if you had multiple receivers fed via splitters that passed power on all ports, then it is possible that you could damange all of those receivers.

I have only heard of one instance of the improper connection of the power inserter actually happening, and it did damage an HR20.

If the SWM is properly installed and connected in the first place, it is extremelly unlikely that a csr talking a customer through troubleshooting would have them disconnect both connections on the power inserter, thus opening up the risk of hooking them back up in reverse.

Carl


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

tim81 said:


> i had heard that the swm's were frying all the receivers in all the houses, and so they were on hold until they figured out how not to make all the receivers in the house not get fried all at once if there's a power surge or a nice customer so and so who doesn't know anything about installations fries his/her whole system by doing routine troubleshooting with mr/ms csr. :lol:


Paging SMOKE.... Mr. SMOKE you have a phone call in the lobby.... :lol:


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

tfederov said:


> Paging SMOKE.... Mr. SMOKE you have a phone call in the lobby.... :lol:


That is just *so* wrong. :lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Martinrrrr said:


> When they do become available to the general DirecTV public, how much will they cost? Under $25, under $50 under $75 etc.?


:lol: :lol: my price is 189 for the swm8, 69 for the power inserter(and yes you need both) plus tax and plus shipping. i bet when they become widely available they will still be close to that amount, if not more because i am buying them from a commercial wholesaler


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

I need a SWM 5 for two rooms in my house that have 1 drop, but I don't think that's worth $300.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

bakerfall said:


> I need a SWM 5 for two rooms in my house that have 1 drop, but I don't think that's worth $300.


thats you opinion, go ahead and cut drywall out and fish wires and spend half of your day doing it. the swm5 isnt 300 anyway, the swm8 is. most of the people buying these have more equipment than you anyway


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

dave29 said:


> thats you opinion, go ahead and cut drywall out and fish wires and spend half of your day doing it. the swm5 isnt 300 anyway, the swm8 is. most of the people buying these have more equipment than you anyway


Hey man, relax. It wasn't a denouncement of your price, simply a personal opinion. I can certainly understand why people want/need it.

I have 4 HD DVR's in my house and I'm just saying that, for me, the cost/benefit to add that 2nd line to 2 of them, for me, is less than $300 (probably closer to $150).


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

dave29 said:


> thats you opinion, go ahead and cut drywall out and fish wires and spend half of your day doing it. the swm5 isnt 300 anyway, the swm8 is. most of the people buying these have more equipment than you anyway


Bring on the hard sell now Dave. :grin:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

bakerfall said:


> Hey man, relax. It wasn't a denouncement of your price, simply a personal opinion. I can certainly understand why people want/need it.
> 
> I have 4 HD DVR's in my house and I'm just saying that, for me, the cost/benefit to add that 2nd line to 2 of them, for me, is less than $300 (probably closer to $150).


i think that may have came across a little wrong. all iam saying is that alot of people do not want to fish wires, cant fish wires, or dont know how to fish wires. this is a very simple solution, it is very easy to install and it sounds like alot of money, but when you think about it, its not that much when you consider your time and frustration.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I have locations I have/can fish wires and some that would require opening major holes in the wallboard to get past obstructions. SWM is a huge part of DIRECTVs future, opening up a whole set of customers that couldn't/wouldn't think of DIRECTV before.

As this is a large radical move, I think DIRECTV is playing this very cautiously and making sure all the SWM compatible receivers are solid on SWM before general deployment.

And, at CES, we were told SWM production will be or already is ramping up in anticipation.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> SWM is a huge part of DIRECTVs future, opening up a whole set of customers that couldn't/wouldn't think of DIRECTV before.


That's me!

I would not have replaced my HR10-250 and installed additional HR20s, if I had not read on this forum that the SWM was in development. (...and the commitment to have an OTA DVR option helped, too!)

My home was built (second owner) with existing single runs to seven rooms, all home-run from a "cable" box on the back of the house. I was not going to pierce my all brick exterior, nor rewire the entire house via the attic. Plus, the basement is a solid concrete pour. So, no new outlets were possible down there.

I think, the cost (thank you again Dave!) is negligible considering the total investment in D* for multiple HD DVRs, and being able to use their full functionality.

P.S. Sirshagg...I hope you get your little brown box, today!


----------



## Martinrrrr (Apr 5, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> SWM is a huge part of DIRECTVs future, opening up a whole set of customers that couldn't/wouldn't think of DIRECTV before.
> 
> As this is a large radical move, I think DIRECTV is playing this very cautiously and making sure all the SWM compatible receivers are solid on SWM before general deployment.


Good to hear that DirecTV understands the customer needs and is making sure that they get it correct before releasing it to the market.

Someone mentioned a "power inserter". What is that? For thank matter does anyone have a picture of a SWM?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Martinrrrr said:


> Good to hear that DirecTV understands the customer needs and is making sure that they get it correct before releasing it to the market.
> 
> Someone mentioned a "power inserter". What is that? For thank matter does anyone have a picture of a SWM?


The SWM needs power. That's what the Power Inserter is for.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Martinrrrr said:


> Good to hear that DirecTV understands the customer needs and is making sure that they get it correct before releasing it to the market.
> 
> Someone mentioned a "power inserter". What is that? For thank matter does anyone have a picture of a SWM?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

looks like you finally got it.


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

Damn, I guess I didn't realize what 5 vs. 8 meant (tuners, not lines), so I guess I would need a SWM-8. 

I guess it can only get cheaper from its current price, and I don't really "need" this until the HDPC comes out.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

dave29 said:


> looks like you finally got it.


Not mine


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't wait for it to be released so I can reclaim both tuners on my HR-20. The wife has gotten addicted to Game lounge. once I can finally use a single feed to the HR20 I'll get the old D15 activated so she can play on it.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

I may have to drop the $169 to upgrade to an SWM8... I have the 5. Wonder what the market is for a used SWM5 with no power inserter??? :rolling: I'm assuming they use the same power...

(And no - I haven't moved yet so no need to PM me to ask for it! I'll let everyone know when/if I make the move!!!)

Chris


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

BudShark said:


> I may have to drop the $169 to upgrade to an SWM8... I have the 5. Wonder what the market is for a used SWM5 with no power inserter??? :rolling: I'm assuming they use the same power...
> 
> (And no - I haven't moved yet so no need to PM me to ask for it! I'll let everyone know when/if I make the move!!!)
> 
> Chris


I'm in the same boat.. But it's cold and snowy out so I'm waiting till spring..
as to the OP's question: not soon enough :grin:


----------



## wwhawkeye (Oct 25, 2007)

I apologize for asking again, because I know it has been posted somewhere on the boards before, but as I looked at the photo of the SWM8 I realized that I will definitely need splitters to support 4 H20s. What model do you recommend, and how would you suggest configuring the lines from SWM to receivers? Would you put one receiver on the line with the PI and the other three coming off the other output, or divide them up 2 and 2?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

wwhawkeye said:


> I apologize for asking again, because I know it has been posted somewhere on the boards before, but as I looked at the photo of the SWM8 I realized that I will definitely need splitters to support 4 H20s. What model do you recommend, and how would you suggest configuring the lines from SWM to receivers? Would you put one receiver on the line with the PI and the other three coming off the other output, or divide them up 2 and 2?


It really doesn't matter how you configure - all should provide equal performance. For the splitters, you want something that works up to around 2100 MHz, so the low end splitters you buy at Radio Shack or other stores are not recommended. Power passing or non-passive is okay, except between the SWM and power inserter, in which case it must be power passing.

Carl


----------



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

carl6 said:


> It really doesn't matter how you configure - all should provide equal performance. For the splitters, you want something that works up to around 2100 MHz, so the low end splitters you buy at Radio Shack or other stores are not recommended. Power passing or non-passive is okay, except between the SWM and power inserter, in which case it must be power passing.
> 
> Carl


Just for clarification...if I want to install the SWM-8 next to the dish, must it be in a weather-safe housing? I have only two lines from the roof to a central a/v closet so my SWM needs to be upstream....it can't be in the house.

edp


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

peters4n6 said:


> Just for clarification...if I want to install the SWM-8 next to the dish, must it be in a weather-safe housing? I have only two lines from the roof to a central a/v closet so my SWM needs to be upstream....it can't be in the house.
> 
> edp


The SWM8 module itself can be outside near your dish because it's weather tight. But its power supply must be mounted indoors.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> The SWM8 module itself can be outside near your dish because it's weather tight. But its power supply must be mounted indoors.


my personal opinion.. SD DVR for swm is now available, same for SD standard RCVR. as well as HD rcvr and HD DVR. swms are now available, Nation wide roll out soon? Hmm


----------



## PixelFreak (Jan 2, 2008)

Any news on the SWM issue? I am getting ready to take possession of my house, and I REALLY don't want to run more lines....without SWM, I think I am going to cancel and go to cable.

I hate to say it, but without SWM available, DTV is not exactly my first choice anymore.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I read the thread heading and it reminded me of a Perry Mason episode where he is addressing the Judge - "Your Honor, question has already been asked and answered".  :lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

PixelFreak said:


> Any news on the SWM issue? I am getting ready to take possession of my house, and I REALLY don't want to run more lines....without SWM, I think I am going to cancel and go to cable.
> 
> I hate to say it, but without SWM available, DTV is not exactly my first choice anymore.


The SWM8 is available through a reseller on this site: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=114457

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> The SWM8 is available through a reseller on this site: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=114457


Yes, but at an OUTRAGEOUS price.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dervari said:


> Yes, but at an OUTRAGEOUS price.


The price would appear to be market-driven, as there are no supplies of the SWM's in the mainstream marketplace.

We'll have to see what they are once they become the common DirecTV installation methodology for multi-tuner, multi-device locations.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

dervari said:


> Yes, but at an OUTRAGEOUS price.


The SWM provides a solution for those who cannot feed additional lines to a desired location due to obstructions or other factors. For those who can easily run coax feeds to any particular room, then the SWM would be unnecessary and at that price would be outrageous.

However, if the only other alternative is to tear up walls, celings, and floors to get additional feeds to DVR's and additional receivers, then the price of the SWM is worth it.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

One could always go buy a business lisence and try to buy direct...


----------



## PANCHITO (Apr 8, 2006)

Well, today is the anniversary day of the review. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=78249


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

DBSNewbie said:


> The SWM provides a solution for those who cannot feed additional lines to a desired location due to obstructions or other factors. For those who can easily run coax feeds to any particular room, then the SWM would be unnecessary and at that price would be outrageous.
> 
> However, if the only other alternative is to tear up walls, celings, and floors to get additional feeds to DVR's and additional receivers, then the price of the SWM is worth it.


I wonder what's causing such a lengthy testing phase for the SWM? Have there been any substantial reports of problems with it? Could it possibly be that D* wants it fully tested with all satellites in place including D11?

Whatever it is, D* is apparently in no hurry to release this very important piece of gear to general availability. :nono2:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

HoTat2 said:


> I wonder what's causing such a lengthy testing phase for the SWM? Have there been any substantial reports of problems with it? Could it possibly be that D* wants it fully tested with all satellites in place including D11?
> 
> Whatever it is, D* is apparently in no hurry to release this very important piece of gear to general availability. :nono2:


I have not heard of any problems in testing.

I do know that this has been a very carefully run test, it has tremendous protential for DIRECTV. Trust me, they really, really want it.

One possible delay was getting all the receivers that can support SWM up to a proper software revision before launching the product full speed. (I don't know, just guess.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The main reason for the "delay" (I put that in quotes, as it is just a delay for individual residential customers)... is the overwhelming high demand for the MDU/MFH-2 market space right now.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

HoTat2 said:


> I wonder what's causing such a lengthy testing phase for the SWM? Have there been any substantial reports of problems with it? Could it possibly be that D* wants it fully tested with all satellites in place including D11?
> 
> Whatever it is, D* is apparently in no hurry to release this very important piece of gear to general availability. :nono2:


Personally I think they're pretty much done testing. Now it's just a matter of ramping up manufacturing volumes. Clearly the top priority is multi-dwelling installers.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I have not heard of any problems in testing.
> 
> I do know that this has been a very carefully run test, it has tremendous protential for DIRECTV. Trust me, they really, really want it.
> 
> ...


And getting a training program/equipment in place for instalers...


----------



## unc8185 (Jun 25, 2006)

I guess I will just have to keep checky on a daily basis! 

If the company has a good idea of when the release to the home market is anticipated, a clear statement would be good for customer relations and future business. It would at least keep down the number of threads like this.

I am one of those customers who can't fish coax easily. SWM or migration to Dish appears to be my options. I have thought about a 2-step installation with HR20 and dish now (with 1 tuner) and SWM later. However, I do worry about availability for a return or self install.

I will check again tomorrow ...or in an hour.


----------



## phlevin (Apr 3, 2007)

dervari said:


> Yes, but at an OUTRAGEOUS price.


I had numerous communications with a MDU distributor before ordering from Dave29. I was quoted pricing and if the price is outrageous to you- it is not from what I would consider an outrageous markup on Dave's part.

Perhaps the MDU market is able to accept higher costs more readily than the individual home market while DirecTV ramps up production.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

phlevin said:


> I had numerous communications with a MDU distributor before ordering from Dave29. I was quoted pricing and if the price is outrageous to you- it is not from what I would consider an outrageous markup on Dave's part.
> 
> Perhaps the MDU market is able to accept higher costs more readily than the individual home market while DirecTV ramps up production.


Yea;

I really felt as much. As I have found that in general of course, the great majority of individuals who post on this forum are honestly trying to help others with problems and not take advantage of them by price gouging and so forth.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

unc8185 said:


> I guess I will just have to keep checky on a daily basis!
> ...
> I will check again tomorrow ...or in an hour.


Realistically, I would suggest checking back in maybe three months if you are waiting for any further word on general availability of SWM. That's just a guess on my part, it could be six months or nine months. But it isn't going to be next hour or next week.

Carl


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

dervari said:


> Yes, but at an OUTRAGEOUS price.


It was cheaper that the quote I had, to professionally install 2 additional coax runs to 3 different locations.


----------



## unc8185 (Jun 25, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Realistically, I would suggest checking back in maybe three months if you are waiting for any further word on general availability of SWM. That's just a guess on my part, it could be six months or nine months. But it isn't going to be next hour or next week.
> 
> Carl


That is too bad! I thought it was expected in the 3rd or 4th quarter of 2007. With the information that you suggest, it could be a year past those dates. ;-(

Perhaps it is time to check out Dish again. I believe that their technology employs a single wire for a DVR. I must check to see if the OTA signal can be also carried on that single wire.

Three wires for a DVR + OTA setup will be a problem for me (and likely many others).


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Three wires very much can be a problem and DIRECTV recognized that a couple of years ago: H20, HR20, D12 all had to be built to support it. 

Yes, there were reports of SWM availability by late last year--what I hadn't heard until now was that SWM availabily would go to MDUs first, then to general public. I understand the reasoning and I also understand how many people looking for SWMs would be disappointed by the delay to them.

I hope you can get your solution in time.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

unc8185 said:


> That is too bad! I thought it was expected in the 3rd or 4th quarter of 2007. With the information that you suggest, it could be a year past those dates. ;-(


When the SWM was first announced, it was projected to become available late 4th Q of last year. It did in fact become available at that time, however it's availability was limited to MDU installations due to the limited quantities that are initially available.

There are some secondary methods of getting an SWM today, if you want one. The cost approaches $300, which is not an unreasonable cost for what the product is and does, and covers a degree of middle man expense involved.

From some other posts, it appears that the price when it becomes generally available is going to be somewhere between $200 and $250 by the time you have it delivered to your door. Possibly a year down the road, that cost may drop some as production quantities increase and the cost per unit decreases.

No one had any idea of what the SWM would cost when it was first announced, and I do not find the current price point to be particularly surprising, especially when compared to the cost of running wire in the environments the SWM was intended for (MDU).

But the bottom line is, if you need SWM today you can get it today. You just have to be willing to pay the price.

Carl


----------



## peter17319 (Dec 11, 2007)

OK, I'm sure this question has been asked and answered before, but I couldn't find anything by searching so I'll give it a shot.

Other than the official D* SWM that we're all waiting for, is there any other multiswitch option out there (from a different manufacturer) that's compatible with a 5LNB and an HR-21? 

I'm 99% sure the answer is "no", and I probably look stupid for asking because you'd think people would be talking about it. But I have to be 100% sure.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

peter17319 said:


> OK, I'm sure this question has been asked and answered before, but I couldn't find anything by searching so I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Other than the official D* SWM that we're all waiting for, is there any other multiswitch option out there (from a different manufacturer) that's compatible with a 5LNB and an HR-21?
> 
> I'm 99% sure the answer is "no", and I probably look stupid for asking because you'd think people would be talking about it. But I have to be 100% sure.


Not for single wire solution. But there are other multi-switches out there that work with the 5 LNB dish but you need two lines to the HD DVR's to use both tuners.


----------



## peter17319 (Dec 11, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Not for single wire solution. But there are other multi-switches out there that work with the 5 LNB dish but you need two lines to the HD DVR's to use both tuners.


And the whole reason for wanting an SWM is because I only have one line going to my DVR. So I guess I'm back where I started.

But thanks for the reply, at least now I'm 100% sure.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

http://www.weaknees.com/swm-directv.php?code=151170

399


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

newsposter said:


> http://www.weaknees.com/swm-directv.php?code=151170
> 
> 399


Exactly what I was going to mention. How can Weaknees be offering something that supposedly isn't available?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dlt4 said:


> Exactly what I was going to mention. How can Weaknees be offering something that supposedly isn't available?


Obviously it is available through limited channels, primarily for MDU installers. dave29 here has been reselling SWM8's for over a month now.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

and for over $100 cheaper than them!!!!!


----------

